# la grande fiesta



## User With No Name

Hola:

En general, cuando "grande" antecede a un sustantivo, se apocopa: "un gran hombre", "una gran fiesta".

Según el DPD,


> Aunque algunos gramáticos como Bello señalaban como normal el uso de grande ante sustantivos que comienzan por vocal (un grande edificio), hoy es general la apócope también en estos casos. La apócope es opcional si grande aparece antepuesto y coordinado con otro adjetivo...



No obstante, de vez en cuando veo frases como "una grande mujer", "la grande celebración" o "una grande fiesta". Y aunque no tengo el texto a mano, me parece que el mismísimo García Márquez usa la forma no apocopada alguna vez en _Cien años de soledad_.

¿Qué les parece a ustedes? Si vieran "una grande fiesta" en algún texto, les parecería definitivamente incorrecta? ¿Los chocaría?

Gracias por sus opiniones.


----------



## Xiscomx

Me preguntaría el grado de fiabilidad del escritor.


----------



## User With No Name

Xiscomx said:


> Me preguntaría el grado de fiabilidad del escritor.


Gracias. Entonces, te parece un error, y punto...


----------



## Dennis Moore

¿Dónde has visto esas frases? No son en absoluto comunes en el español hablado o escrito. En un contexto muy literariamente recargado (y probablemente anticuado) igual puede aparecer como recurso estilístico. Pero vaya, tú, como aprendiz del idioma, olvídate de esas construcciones, que no las usa nadie.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo creo que dependería mucho del contexto. Quiero decir que en una novela bien escrita no me llamaría la atención, pero si se la oigo al vecino, sí. 

Y User With No Name dista mucho de ser un mero aprendiz del idioma...


----------



## User With No Name

Dennis Moore said:


> ¿Dónde has visto esas frases? No son en absoluto comunes en el español hablado o escrito.


Gracias. No puedo entrar en detalles, pero aparece en un texto (nada literario) que me han enviado a corregir, y antes de cambiarlo a "gran", quería cerciorarme de que a los nativos les sonaba tan mal como a mí. 


aldonzalorenzo said:


> pero si se la oigo al vecino, sí.


Gracias. Eso sospechaba.


aldonzalorenzo said:


> Y User With No Name dista mucho de ser un mero aprendiz del idioma...


Muy amable. Tengo días buenos y días malos....


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

User With No Name said:


> Gracias. Eso sospechaba.


De todos modos, no creo que sea un error que cometen los que tienen el español como lengua materna, independientemente de la mayor o menor educación que tengan. No sé si se entiende lo que quiero decir. Tengo mis días buenos y mis días malos... incluso en castellano


----------



## Calambur

User With No Name said:


> Y aunque no tengo el texto a mano, me parece que el mismísimo García Márquez usa la forma no apocopada alguna vez en _Cien años de soledad_.


Hola.

Tampoco yo tengo el texto a mano (mejor dicho, no tengo ganas de ir a buscar el libro), pero de memoria te digo que es tal como decís.
Está en el primer capítulo. Cuando menciona la llegada de los gitanos dice textualmente "...y con *un grande alboroto* de pitos y timbales dieron a conocer los nuevos inventos".
(Y sí, hay cosas que las recuerdo textualmente.)

Así que, para mí, está todo dicho.

Saludos._


----------



## sarah_

Calambur said:


> "...y con *un grande alboroto* de pitos y timbales dieron a conocer los nuevos inventos".


En vez de "dieron" es "daban". Pero me da igual. Estoy flipando igualmente. ¿Puedes predecir también las combinaciones ganadoras de la lotería? Mis felicitaciones por tu asombrosa memoria.

Respondiendo a la pregunta a mí  también me suena horriblemente mal.
Supongo que Gabo lo empleará como recurso o porque le dé la real gana. O porque se lo pueda permitir. O por todas las razones a la vez.

https://cvc.cervantes.es/literatura/cauce/pdf/cauce16/cauce16_06.pdf
_En  Crónica    de  una  muerte    anunciada ..._
_El adjetivo   grande   es empleado  por  García  Márquez  tanto  en su forma  apocopada  como  en  su  forma  plena.  Pero  hay  que  hacer  constar como  fenómeno  que  llama  la atención del  lector  de esta  novela  que * en una  ocasión*,  presentándose  el adjetivo grande precediendo  a un nombre,  no  se ha  apocopado  sino que  es empleado  por el novelista colombiano en  su forma  plena.

He aquí  el texto aludido: «La  familia  no  sólo lo tomó en serio, sino con un *grande  alborozo*. Salvo  Pura  Vicario,  quien  puso  como  condición  que  Bayardo  San  Román  acreditara su identidad»  (p.  77)._

_.....Como   se  ha  podido  comprobar,  indistintamente  García Márquez  *va  haciendo  uso  de  la  forma  apocopada  o  no  de  los  adjetivos  estudiados  ateniéndose  a  la  norma  castellana*,  si  exceptuamos  el  fragmento  en  donde  el  adjetivo  grande debiera  aparecer  apocopado  por  la  posición que  ocupa -precediendo  al sustantivo- y  no  lo  está;  tal  vez  la  intención del  novelista  fuera  la  de  enfatizar  con  esa  forma  el  contenido  semántico  del  adjetivo  haciéndolo,  quizás,  más  expresivo._

Me llama la atención que, en ambas ocasiones, utilize la forma no apocopada con el mismo sustantivo.


----------



## Calambur

sarah_ said:


> En vez de "dieron" es "daban".


Al fin tuve que recurrir al libro. Y tenés razón, es "*daban*". Mi memoria anda fallando.

Con la lotería, nada de nada.


----------



## Calambur

sarah_ said:


> Me llama la atención que, en ambas ocasiones, utilice la forma no apocopada con el mismo sustantivo.


A veces con otro:


> El sofocante mediodía en que reveló sus secretos, José Arcadio Buendía tuvo la certidumbre de que aquel era el principio de *una grande amistad*.


También está en el primer capítulo, pero esta vez corroboré lo que me decía mi memoria.


----------



## Circunflejo

User With No Name said:


> En general, cuando "grande" antecede a un sustantivo, se apocopa: "un gran hombre", "una gran fiesta".


 Toparse en esos casos con grande "choca", pero sí que hay escritores que lo usan. Algunos ejemplos: Gabriel García Márquez en _Vivir para contarla_: 





> Desde que apareció en la casa sentí una grande admiración por su fama de escritor [...]


 Galdós en los _Episodios Nacionales_:





> No se incomode usted con su cuñada, que el abuso de confianza no significa en ella más que una grande admiración hacia usted, y el deseo de que todos participen de esa admiración.


También lo usan, entre otros, Julián Marías, Augusto Roa Bastos y Julio Cortázar en libros con referencias históricas.


----------



## sinho4

En gallego sí se podría usar grande delante de sustantivos que empiecen por vocal. "Un grande escritor", por ejemplo. Si mal no recuerdo, la abuela de García Márquez era gallega. No sé, yo lo dejo por ahí.


----------



## Circunflejo

sinho4 said:


> En gallego sí se podría usar grande delante de sustantivos que empiecen por vocal. "Un grande escritor", por ejemplo. Si mal no recuerdo, la abuela de García Márquez era gallega. No sé, yo lo dejo por ahí.


Es un dato interesante porque los ejemplos de Galdós y Roa Bastos también son ante vocal. Sin embargo, los de Julián Marías y Julio Cortázar son ante consonante...


----------



## Calambur

Otros ejemplos de Cervantes:


> Donde se da cuenta de la *grande aventura* de la cueva de Montesinos,...





> Donde se cuentan mil zarandajas tan impertinentes como necesarias al verdadero entendimiento desta *grande historia*





> Del donoso y *grande escrutinio* que el cura y el barbero hicieron en la librería de nuestro ingenioso hidalgo



En fin, seguro que hay más. Podrá alegarse que es una forma (casi) caída en desuso, pero de ahí a considerarla incorrecta... diría que no.


----------



## Circunflejo

Calambur said:


> Otros ejemplos de Cervantes:


...curiosamente todos ante vocal.


----------



## User With No Name

Un millón de gracias a todos. Son increíbles.


----------



## Graciela J

Esta es la explicación de la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española (con algunos ejemplos ante consonante):

13.5p

13.5q

*13.5p* El adjetivo _grande_ se apocopa en la forma _gran_ ante sustantivos de los dos
géneros, siempre en singular: _un gran hombre ~ una gran mujer_. La apócope se produce
incluso cuando entre ambos se interpone otro adjetivo, en especial si está también apo-
copado, como en _Se gustó particularmente en un gran primer plano frontal_ (Marsé, _Mu-
chacha_), y —con menos frecuencia— si no lo está, como _en el gran último acto de esta
espléndida ópera_. La variante no apocopada precedia a menudo al sustantivo en Ia len
gua antigua:

Yo hize muy grande yerro a Nuestro Señor Dios (_Cifar_); Ansí sonó la voz que pareció grande​trueno (León, _Job_); Apenas hubo puesto los pies en ella Camila, cuando, dando un grande sus-​piro dijo: —¡Ay, Leonela amiga! (Cervantes. _Quijote I_); Yo estoy en grande peligro (Moreto,​_Enredos_); Grande ruido suena (Lope Vega, _Fuenteovejuna_); Juntó el oro y plata, que en grande​número fue llevado a Roma (Quevedo, _Marco Bruto_),​

*13.5q* El uso de grande ante sustantivos permaneció con relativa vitalidad hasta el siglo XIX:

Habíale hablado del grande sufrimiento de los pueblos oprimidos por leyes injustas (Galdós,​_Episodios_); Dios te dará el premio de tan grande sacrificio (Valera, _Pepita Jiménez_).​
Era poco frecuente en el siglo XX, pero todavia se documenta, a veces con intención arcaizante y
especialmente con algunos sustantivos:

Me habló del modo como vivía, de ese grande vacio sin rescate (Mallea, _Bahía_); [...] un director​de orquesta alemán, grande amigo suyo en sus tiempos de Austria (Garcia Márquez, _Amor_);​—Aquí —dijo— está el grande secreto de vuestro linaje, pequeño (Mujica Lainez, _Galaz_); Se​quedaban inmóviles, en un grande silencio. dando la cara hacia el cuerpo que pasaba (Sánchez​Ferlosio, _Jarama_).​


----------



## Circunflejo

Graciela J said:


> Era poco frecuente en el siglo XX, pero todavia se documenta



También se documenta en el siglo XXI ya que _Vivir para contarla_ es de 2002.


----------



## Graciela J

Circunflejo said:


> También se documenta en el siglo XXI ya que _Vivir para contarla_ es de 2002.



Supongo que "todavía" podría incluir el presente siglo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Graciela J said:


> Supongo que "todavía" podría incluir el presente siglo.


Tal cual está escrito no lo incluye. Solo el siglo XX.


----------



## Calambur

Circunflejo said:


> Tal cual está escrito no lo incluye.


Es verdad. Es una de las tantas pifias de la R.A.E.

Aquí hay un interesante hilo con una recopilación de metidas de pata: https://forum.wordreference.com/thr...rreal-academia-española-de-la-lengua.1699551/


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Circunflejo said:


> También se documenta en el siglo XXI ya que _Vivir para contarla_ es de 2002.


Pero sigue siendo de Gabo, y ya sabemos que la costumbre le viene de atrás... . Yo me quedo con esto:


Graciela J said:


> La variante no apocopada precedía a menudo al sustantivo en *Ia lengua antigua* (...)
> 
> Era poco frecuente en el siglo XX, pero todavía se documenta, a veces *con intención arcaizante* y especialmente con algunos sustantivos.


Al menos, eso me sugiere: antigüedad.

Saludos


----------



## Nomenclature

En Chile, no puedo acordarme del contexto ni de la frase (estaba en clase; la materia era de probabilidades y estadística y francamente el lenguaje en ese momento era el más mínimo de mis problemas) pero mi profesor (un viejo de unos sesenta y pico años; era todo un personaje) dijo "grande" antes de un sustantivo en 2019. No tengo pruebas, pero me extrañó (pensé que era otro chilenismo), luego se me olvidó; y ahora aquí estoy recordando al señor. 



Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> Tampoco yo tengo el texto a mano (mejor dicho, no tengo ganas de ir a buscar el libro), pero de memoria te digo que es tal como decís.
> Está en el primer capítulo. Cuando menciona la llegada de los gitanos dice textualmente "...y con *un grande alboroto* de pitos y timbales dieron a conocer los nuevos inventos".
> (Y sí, hay cosas que las recuerdo textualmente.)
> 
> Así que, para mí, está todo dicho.
> 
> Saludos._


Me alegraste el día. Por parte de los que tenemos memoria de pez, te felicito. Un saludo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Pero sigue siendo de Gabo, y ya sabemos que la costumbre le viene de atrás... .


En el siglo XXI, también hacen ese uso de grande el Pastor Manuel Báez en_ El avance de los hijos en el Reino _(2017) -grande empresa-, Samuel Murcia Cárcamo en Mensajero del Amor (2013) -grande sentimiento- y Jaime Efraín Sánchez Ramírez en _Reflexiones del corazón _(2011) -grande camino-; por citar solo tres ejemplos de autores que lo usan en libros que no versan sobre historia.


----------



## User With No Name

De nuevo, muchas gracias. 

Pero ¿cómo hacen ustedes para encontrar tantos ejemplos? ¿¿Se aprenden de memoria todo lo que leen?? A mí últimamente me está costando esfuerzo recordar qué día es...


----------



## Circunflejo

User With No Name said:


> Pero ¿cómo hacen ustedes para encontrar tantos ejemplos?


Solo hay que buscar un poquito. Es fácil de encontrar porque los ejemplos abundan.


----------



## Xiscomx

Dicen, periodistas y demás, que las fuentes son las fuentes —los investigadores y polis en general hablan de chivatos— y se debe respetar el anonimato, pero en este foro no debería darse tal efugio.


----------



## User With No Name

Circunflejo said:


> los ejemplos abundan


No sé si yo llegaría a decir que los ejemplos "abundan", pero me han convencido de que son mucho menos infrecuentes de lo que me imaginaba, eso sí...

Y debo agregar una confesión: Toda esta conversación no obstante, al final opté por cambiar "grande" a "gran" en el texto que motivó mi pregunta. Por válido que "grande alboroto" sea como recurso estilístico en manos de un García Márquez, decidí que estaba fuera de lugar en un texto sencillo, escrito para lectores jóvenes.


----------



## Circunflejo

User With No Name said:


> Toda esta conversación no obstante, al final opté por cambiar "grande" a "gran" en el texto que motivó mi pregunta.


  Buena decisión.


----------



## Calambur

User With No Name said:


> Por válido que "grande alboroto" sea como recurso estilístico en manos de un García Márquez, decidí que estaba *fuera de lugar en un texto sencillo, *escrito para lectores jóvenes.


¡Perfecto!


----------



## Rocko!

User With No Name said:


> al final opté por cambiar "grande" a "gran" en el texto que motivó mi pregunta.


 También a mí me parece una excelente decisión.
En los casos con connotación positiva podrías poner "grandioso(a)": _Una grandiosa mujer_.
En los casos negativos, no.


----------



## friasc

Hace años, asistí al espectáculo de un humorista chileno que cantaba canciones graciosas, presentándolas con largos y floridos preámbulos llenos de elogios grandilocuentes, a modo de sátira del típico músico grave y aburrido que penosamente intenta ganarse la simpatía de la audiencia. A este cómico, varias veces lo oí usar la forma sin apocopar 'grande' delante del sustantivo. Lo recuerdo porque me llamó mucho la atención: 'un grande aplauso para nuestro gentil auspiciador', 'ahora un pequeño homenaje para ese grande trovador'... En este caso, creo que la forma plena del adjetivo se empleaba para parodiar la oratoria pomposa característica de algunos músicos chilenos. Por lo tanto, deduzco que es un recurso propio de un estilo ceremonioso e hiperculto. Espero haber aportado algo a la discusión.


----------



## Azarosa

*Copio de la NGLE, 13.3.3 Adjetivos apocopados: *
13.3.3a: Delante de un sustantivo singular pierden la vocal final las formas masculinas _bueno y malo_ (_buen comienzo, mal pronóstico_) y los numerales ordinales _primero_ y _tercero_, a los que se asimila el adjetivo postrero (§ 21.3.1c): _primer actor, tercer capítulo, postrer homenaje_. El adjetivo _grande_ se apocopa en _gran_ ante sustantivos singulares de los dos géneros: _un gran hombre ~ una gran mujer,_ incluso cuando se interpone otro adjetivo: _un gran primer plano, el gran último acto de esta ópera_.* No se apocopa, sin embargo, en las construcciones superlativas, en las exclamativas con cuán ni en la coordinación con otro adjetivo: *_¡De cuán grande felizidad gozan! _(Valdés, J.,_ Comentario); Permitió que lo enterraran,
pero no de cualquier modo, sino con los honores reservados al más grande benefactor de Macondo _(García Márquez,_ Cien años); […] el grande pero abúlico rey Moctezuma _(Fuentes, _Naranjo)._


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Hacia el final de mis años de secundaria (cuando leía más libros), escribí una poesía y usé _grande_ antecediendo un sustantivo que empezaba en consonante; sólo esa vez lo usé así, y fue únicamente para darle un aire arcaico al relato 
Creo que nunca en toda mi vida he escuchado a alguien (que sea nativo) decir "grande (sustantivo)".


----------



## jilar

User With No Name said:


> Toda esta conversación no obstante, al final opté por cambiar "grande" a "gran" en el texto que motivó mi pregunta. Por válido que "grande alboroto" sea como recurso estilístico en manos de un García Márquez, decidí que estaba fuera de lugar en un texto sencillo, escrito para lectores jóvenes.


La mejor decisión del día, seguro. 



User With No Name said:


> Un millón de gracias a todos. Son increíbles.


También podías decirles:
Son grandes personas.

Pero en singular, en el habla diaria:
Eres/es una gran persona.

Queda demostrado a lo largo del hilo que esos usos de "grande + sustantivo" son artísticos. Ya sea por tratarse de una obra literaria, de un actor haciendo teatro o de que alguien quiere darle un tono arcaico, grandilocuente, o el matiz que sea.

Nadie  ( siempre hay excepciones, raras, pero las habrá) en el día a día dice cosas como:
-Hijos, tenemos un _grande_ problema. ¡Parió la abuela!


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> *Nadie *( siempre hay *excepciones*, raras, pero las habrá) en el día a día dice cosas como:
> -Hijos, tenemos un _grande_ problema. ¡Parió la abuela!


Seré una de las esas excepciones

Saludos._


----------

